
How to Train Baidu's Deepspeech Model with Kur - stephensonsco
http://blog.deepgram.com/how-to-train-baidus-deepspeech-model-with-kur/
======
stephensonsco
Deepgram just posted an open sourced Kur Speech Recognition example based on
Deepspeech
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.5567](https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.5567)) on our
blog. We'd love to help people get it running and spread the DNN speech love.

